# CPT codes 98925-98929



## csamps/CPC (Sep 16, 2008)

Is anyone using codes 98925-98929, Osteopathic Manipulative Treatment.  We have one MD who does this quite a bit, but he never charges for it, he just charges an E/M code.  I have noticed in his notes that the patient is usually scheduled for another reason.  If anyone is using these are you getting paid or are the payors not paying this?  Thank you in advance for your insight!


----------



## Emilia Jovanovic (Oct 8, 2014)

I beleive payment for this is included in the E/m charge


----------



## mamador2 (Oct 8, 2014)

I've done these codes pretty frequently, the primary doctor here does OMT's pretty regularly and we've had no problem billing for these


----------

